# What Do Sikhs Think Of Death Penalty?



## Admin (May 15, 2009)

What do sikhs think of death penalty?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 15, 2009)

well....there was only one time the SIKHS had any real chance at administering the "DP" (Deayh Penality..and it was during the Khalsa Raaj of Maharaja Ranjit Singh Ji of Punjab....and NOT a SINGLE DEATH sentence was ever carried out durign the entire reign of the Maharaja known as the Shere Punjab - Lion of Punjab. 
Even someone like the Governor of MULTAN who was traitorous SEVERAL TIMES, resulting in multiple campaigns to secure the Fort of Multan from mutineeing troops udner this Muslim Governor...and several hundred SIKH DEATHS...still the Maharaja FORGAVE him and not only that..REINSTATED him as Governor when he begged forgiveness. Any one else would ahave EXECUTED such a traitor after defeating him in the first instance.
Ever since the Sikhs lost their kingdom..they have never had another place on earth where they rule..and thus have the choice of adminsitering the DEATH penality...so its  a moot question.
Personally, imho..the Sikh Religion, its Gurbani and Gurmatt doesnt condone such penality. No one deserves death..its only the CREATOR who can:welcome: take away a life.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 15, 2009)

Aman ji,

Guru Fateh.

Interesting question. I was just checking  the top of th thread and saw that Trimaan asked the same question in the forum when he was 9 years old. How time flies!

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/1140-death-penalty-in-sikhi.html


Tejwant Singh


----------



## Hardip Singh (May 16, 2009)

Gyanni jee,
But what about the death punishments given to the persons who descreated Sikh shrines like Massa ranger and so on.......... is our killing of those  not under this catgory.
reagrds.


----------



## dalsingh (May 16, 2009)

It cannot be denied that Sikhs have assasinated rivals who they have felt have gone "to far" past and present. They get especially annoyed at attacks on Harmandir Sahib (e.g. Massa Ranghar and Indira Gandhi). 

Plus can we count that bloke Udham Singh sorted for the Jallianwalla Bagh slaughter? Wazir Khan of Sirhind was also done away with, as well as the executioners of the sahibzadas.

But it is true that Maharajah Ranjit Singh never had anyone sentenced to death. Hmmm tricky question?


----------



## pk70 (May 16, 2009)

There is a story, when Guru Gobind Singh ji was having dialogue with Bahadur Shaw while they were proceeding to Daccan, a Muslim soldier killed a Sikh due to furious argument, culprit was brought to Bahadur Shaw who handed over him  to Guru ji. After asking a few questions, Guru forgave him.

As pointed out by Dalsiingh Ji, well respected Sikhs in History executed death- panelity. So what can be said in this regard? Guru is forgiving but not his followers? Or it depends on circumstances !


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 16, 2009)

Hardip Singh Vohra said:


> Gyanni jee,
> But what about the death punishments given to the persons who descreated Sikh shrines like Massa ranger and so on.......... is our killing of those  not under this catgory.
> reagrds.



Dal Singh Ji,
Gurfateh.

Those were INDIVIDUALS acting on their own.
As I said the SIKH NATION only had one opportunity to dish out DP under  ADMIN AUTHORITY..and that was in Ranjit Singhs time.

Mass was assasinated by two sikhs..just like indira was. There was no Admin Authority.trial by judge etc or passing of gurmatta etc to show the entire kaum wanted that.

PK70 Ji has given an excellent example of Guru Gobind Singh Ji...and the SGGS DOESNT SANCTION this Death Penalty as well.


----------



## dalsingh (May 17, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Dal Singh Ji,
> Gurfateh.
> 
> Those were INDIVIDUALS acting on their own.
> ...


 
Fair point Gyani ji. Maybe they are the actions of anakhi jodhay acting on their own. That being said, from the oral traditions I have heard (re: Massa Ranghar), Sukha and Mehtab Singh made what they intended to do, public to their sangat before going on the mission.

But I think we need to look at this incident from a perspective of guerilla warfare. Sikhs were embroilled in a battle which was aimed at their destruction, so they targetted leaders of the people against them. If you notice, they directly target the people who give the orders against them. Thsi is better than randomly slaying affiliated people, or the general public. It's like someone Jewish killing Hitler I guess?

Whilst we are on the topic, material on the above is contained in volume II of the translation of Panth Prakash. I have been in contact with the IOSS, who gave it to the SGPC to publish. Can you believe the SGPC have been sitting on it for nearly 3 years now!!! Talk about efficiency......


----------

